# Bar clamps - sets



## mtbdudex (Sep 3, 2014)

What the heck, the right tool for the job I always say, and this set looks like more than enough to last me for any DIY speaker project, well nearly any.

http://www.amazon.com/Denali-30-Pie...1410739997&sr=8-5&keywords=12"+wood+clamp+set


> List Price: $249.99 Price: $124.99 & *FREE Shipping*.
> 
> 
> Assorted bar clamp set; ideal for woodworkers, hobbyists and cabinet makers
> ...


4 weeks back I bought this set from Home Depot, http://www.homedepot.com/p/BESSEY-C...86977?keyword=bessy+wood+clamp#specifications
(2) 6" and (2) 12", so that added to my small clamp arsenal 









from doing subwoofer projects I already have (2) 36" clutch clamp's and (4) 24" squeeze clamps, plus 4 pipe clamps, and of course lots of squeeze hand clamps.

I like the bessey clutch feature, how lock/unlock easily is the denali set?

The classic Jorgensen's seem quite a lot more $$, and you don't get as much of the bigger ones.
http://www.amazon.com/Jorgensen-937...41384&sr=8-2&keywords=Jorgensen+Bar+Clamp+Set
List Price: $337.00 Price: $284.06 & *FREE Shipping*. 











The recent reviews of the Denali set seem positive....
If not the Denali set, any others you'd recommend?


----------



## Trav (May 30, 2011)

In that price range I would prefer to have a set of kbody style parallel clamps. Even if I couldn't get as many.


----------



## gideon (May 26, 2010)

Ttharp said:


> In that price range I would prefer to have a set of kbody style parallel clamps. Even if I couldn't get as many.


+1 on that.


----------

